# My upcoming Blackdroid



## Swarth (Nov 10, 2009)

*ahem* good.

MAH BLACKDROID CONTENT


















Sipo

Great work Mr. Hufschmid I can't wait to finally play it!

More to come in the next couple months


----------



## Apophis (Nov 10, 2009)

great looking wood, no doubts


----------



## LordCoven (Nov 10, 2009)

Patrick 'Mr Wood' Hufschmid is doing it again  \m/ \m/ Nice  (Just wait until he starts adjusting your truss rod: ooooerrr missus!!)
Cheers,
C


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 10, 2009)

to the forum Nathaniel


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 10, 2009)

sexay


----------



## Swarth (Nov 10, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> you mean weeks .......










 aw yeeeah!


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 10, 2009)

Huf you should do a speed build. See how quick you can build a guitar. Time the hours+days. 
Can't wait to see more of this build though.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 10, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> Huf you should do a speed build. See how quick you can build a guitar. Time the hours+days.


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 10, 2009)

While I understand this..
I withdraw my statement.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 10, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> While I understand this..
> I withdraw my statement.



What would be the interest in doing something like that?

I need 80 hours to build an electric guitar, that represents 10 full eight hours a day working days....

There is a lots of misconception going on about custom shops and individual luthiers in here...

Many luthiers also have repair work and bread and butter work (restoration, refinishing etc..) going on to make a living, some of them only spend a few hours on building custom guitars so they dont have all the time to concentrate on a build and this can take several monthes for them to produce an instrument....

In my case I'm very lucky to say that I only build 100% and I dont repair factory guitars and I dont have any bread and butter work going on, so my full day's work is 100% into building guitars 8 hours a day (+ saturday and sunday)....

A custom shop like carvin is working on hundereds of orders and several luthiers work in the custom shop, so when you order one you may wait many monthes before you receive it...

Hope you understand the difference


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh I do Huf. I respect you more than any current brand name custom shop.
The reason I was saying the whole building a guitar as fast as you can was purely fun.
It would be cool to build an entire guitar from scratch in lets say.. 3-4 days. But like I said, I withdraw my statement because the way you build has always been a favorite of mine even though I've never owned one of your pieces of art. (hopefully I will within the next year or so) In any case, The fact that you ONLY build guitars and don't do what normal custom shops do that makes them take months to complete a guitar, seperates you from all of them. Which is also the reason you CONSTANTLY produce some of the highest quality guitars I've ever seen.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 10, 2009)

I have back problems and I dont really have the energy for doing that thype of stuff anymore I'm afraid....


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 10, 2009)

I understand the back problem thing. It's getting tougher for me to do every day tasks. Can't even get a good night sleep anymore. Thank goodness for state issued health care!!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thats some nice looking wood!


----------



## yellowv (Nov 10, 2009)

God Matt your constantly complimenting Patricks wood. It's making me feel a little uncomfortable  Awesome as usual Patrick.


----------



## Swarth (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks guys!


----------



## Leon (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice... uh... wood


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 11, 2009)

sipo: wood of the gods!

very very nice so far! 

i just got off a night shift, so i´m barely able to write at all, and i won´t try to form any coherent commentary on the lovelyness of the Sipo, but you get the deal. congrats on getting an awesome axe built!


----------



## Swarth (Nov 12, 2009)

Update:


----------



## Apophis (Nov 12, 2009)

another AWESOME creation A-G-A-I-N !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm starting to realize that once I order Patrick a guitar I'll actually own at least one of each of the forums preferred brands in 7's.  In all justice, I have a feeling that guitar will have some sort of "magic" unlike any other I've played so far. 

As for Mr. Sebastian - haven't forgotten about you. Just fixing some aesthetic problems and crap photoshop skills coupled with too little free time aren't helping at all!  Or you can just send your Nilfheim this way.


----------



## Ironbird666 (Nov 12, 2009)

It's going to be shit dude, just give it to me so you can move on with your life . . .


----------



## Swarth (Nov 12, 2009)

Ironbird666 said:


> It's going to be shit dude, just give it to me so you can move on with your life . . .


no sir! It's been a very long time since i have been this excited for a guitar. That being said the wait is killing me. Thankfully Huf keeps me updated which I really appreciate


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 12, 2009)

^ Huf is a really nice, dude! 


And from what I've seen and heard, he makes some of the best guitars ever. 


Oh, and !


----------



## Swarth (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 13, 2009)

It clearly sucks indeed. I'll PM you my address so you can dispose of it in true eco-friendly fashion.


----------



## SpaceDock (Nov 13, 2009)

How much does one of these run? You don't needto be specific, but I am very curious. All of Huf's builds look incredible, and I am dreaming of saving up for one.


----------



## darren (Nov 13, 2009)

Patrick, do you EVER radius your fretboards?


----------



## loktide (Nov 13, 2009)

darren said:


> Patrick, do you EVER radius your fretboards?



the hufcaster 6 (now Kayzer's) had a radiused fb if i'm not mistaken


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 13, 2009)

There can never bee too many Hufschmids in the world.


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 13, 2009)

darren said:


> Patrick, do you EVER radius your fretboards?


 

im pretty sure he is sick of saying it.... so i will say it for him lol


Patrick: "i build on order"


----------



## Swarth (Nov 13, 2009)

darren said:


> Patrick, do you EVER radius your fretboards?



He can't for bloodwood. and yea I ordered it to have a flat fretboard


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 13, 2009)

the flat fretboard is something patrick offers, and something he likes personally, but it´s just an offer, not a requirement. he does whatever the customer needs to find the instrument comfy, really. he actually does more than most luthiers do, as he shapes necks based on customers´ hands. no idea what he looks at to find out how it should be shaped, but it´s an awesome thing to offer!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Nov 13, 2009)

Progress looks great so far! 
Congrats Swarth, and great work as always Huf!!


----------



## Ironbird666 (Nov 14, 2009)

Swarth said:


> no sir! It's been a very long time since i have been this excited for a guitar. That being said the wait is killing me. Thankfully Huf keeps me updated which I really appreciate


 


It looks sick dude, you'll probably stay locked away in a dark room with it for a few weeks haha!


----------



## Swarth (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the nice words guys! I have one more pic for you:


----------



## leandroab (Nov 14, 2009)

If I go to Belgium this winter, I'll definitely come up with an excuse to go visit Switzerland! Get high on all kinds of mahogany and cigars hahahah.

and b4c0n too


----------



## Swarth (Nov 17, 2009)

I got more pictures in:


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 17, 2009)

coming along great!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 17, 2009)

Excuse me while I fill my hard drive with yet more Blackdroïd pics. Thank you.


----------



## courtney2018 (Nov 17, 2009)

Huf, is that African Mahogany? Sure looks beautiful! Before and after the weathering!


----------



## 8stringlover (Nov 17, 2009)

Swarth said:


> I got more pictures in:





I love the fret work, also the finish is totally bad ass 

Looking forward to see the final result


----------



## Spratcho (Nov 17, 2009)

Another amazing HUFFFFFF!!


----------



## Swarth (Nov 17, 2009)

courtney2018 said:


> Huf, is that African Mahogany? Sure looks beautiful! Before and after the weathering!



It's sipo mahogany. I believe the origin of the species is from africa, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## courtney2018 (Nov 17, 2009)

Yea, it's from Africa. It looks identical to the african mahogany that I've got.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 17, 2009)

it´s Sipo, but i don´t know where it´s from. he gets it from a local mill, so i´m inclined to think it´s local wood too.


----------



## Swarth (Nov 17, 2009)

"sipo comes from the Democratic Republic of Congo 
"


-Huf


----------



## AeonSolus (Nov 18, 2009)

What's the Difference between Sipo and Sapelli then? i thought Sipo was a shorted name for it


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Nov 18, 2009)

Badass guitar.. However, the photoshopping on those pictures is way overdone... Show naturals pretty pleasy


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 18, 2009)

The guitar isn't even in his hands yet. There's a million pics of Blackdroïds on SS.org alone, and they were taken by their owners. For similar finish and fingerboard, check out GOTM November - it's on the first post.


----------



## courtney2018 (Nov 18, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> What's the Difference between Sipo and Sapelli then? i thought Sipo was a shorted name for it




Sapelli is actually Sapele, but is sometimes spelled as "sapelli". It's from Africa as well and is a mahogany look-a-like and usually has a lustrous ribbon like grain structure. African mahogany has the same grain structure too. Truth be told, african mahogany, sapele, and sipo look almost identical to each other. If you had 3 pieces in front of you you might end up guessing as to which they are.

I'm going to end up getting some sapele and sipo just to see how they're like in relation to african mahogany. Right now I think african mahogany is the best looking mahogany out there. It's lustrous as well, but the grain structure is mostly straight. They all cost about the same too.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 18, 2009)

sipo and sapele/sapelli are different species of mahogany (mahogany is a class/family of woods), and they are quite different from most mahogany types. the typical mahogany you see in production guitars are the cheaper types, and are the ones people usually think about. Sapele is praised as being one of the most musically superior species of mahogany, and doesn´t sound anything like the cheaper types. Sipo is alot more expencive than sapele (it´s really really expencive!), and has a super-tight grain. which brings me to the grain. you can clearly see a difference when you compare the different types of mahogany, but i agree that i probably wouldn´t be able to tell which was which. but i would be able to see that they were different.

Patrick has been using Sapele for some time now, and has moved on to Sipo. he´s got his reasons, and i trust those reasons. the guy knows his wood!


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 18, 2009)

so is patrick coming back anytime soon?


----------



## courtney2018 (Nov 18, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> sipo and sapele/sapelli are different species of mahogany (mahogany is a class/family of woods), and they are quite different from most mahogany types. the typical mahogany you see in production guitars are the cheaper types, and are the ones people usually think about. Sapele is praised as being one of the most musically superior species of mahogany, and doesn´t sound anything like the cheaper types. Sipo is alot more expencive than sapele (it´s really really expencive!), and has a super-tight grain. which brings me to the grain. you can clearly see a difference when you compare the different types of mahogany, but i agree that i probably wouldn´t be able to tell which was which. but i would be able to see that they were different.
> 
> Patrick has been using Sapele for some time now, and has moved on to Sipo. he´s got his reasons, and i trust those reasons. the guy knows his wood!





Yea, there's a clear difference between those three types in the way that they look for sure. The place where I buy wood sells sipo and african mahogany at the same price per board foot. Sapele is actually $2 more. Perhaps supply and demand has changed recently to make sipo less expensive.


----------



## Swarth (Nov 18, 2009)

Got some hardware this time:










Love the open gears.



Jeroenofzo said:


> Badass guitar.. However, the photoshopping on those pictures is way overdone... Show naturals pretty pleasy



It's not photoshopped.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 18, 2009)

courtney2018 said:


> Yea, there's a clear difference between those three types in the way that they look for sure. The place where I buy wood sells sipo and african mahogany at the same price per board foot. Sapele is actually $2 more. Perhaps supply and demand has changed recently to make sipo less expensive.



that might have to do with how close you are to the place where the wood came from, and the quality rating of the specific slabs of wood. Patrick told me the price difference in the sapele and sipo he buys, and trust me when i say it´s a huge difference per square meter.


----------



## AeonSolus (Nov 19, 2009)

^ as far as i know the reasons he has for using Sipo is that it soaks in his distress finish more than sapelle, making it look more organic and well..Raw and industrial?  also that sipo is a bit lighter IIRC? rather than just being the price fact..? Please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## 8stringlover (Nov 19, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> ^ as far as i know the reasons he has for using Sipo is that it soaks in his distress finish more than sapelle, making it look more organic and well..Raw and industrial?  also that sipo is a bit lighter IIRC? rather than just being the price fact..? Please correct me if i'm wrong.



Having had a scientific explication from him many time 

If you know the reasons, then you got it all wrong.... 

Weight can be the same, I guess its wood selection as he explained in a previous thread of a customer who bought a baritone 6 string......

About the soaking  I dont think so 

SIPO:






Sapeli








courtney2018 said:


> sapele, and sipo look almost identical to each other. If you had 3 pieces in front of you you might end up guessing as to which they are.



There is a clear difference in figurine from what I see....


----------



## Swarth (Nov 19, 2009)

You guys are also forgetting that sipo is more stable than sapeli.


----------



## Metalus (Nov 19, 2009)

8stringlover said:


> Having had a scientific explication from him many time
> 
> If you know the reasons, then you got it all wrong....
> 
> ...



Mmmmm...it looks so DAMN HOT lol......ahem...excuse me for a moment while I go to the bathroom to "relieve" myself 

Kick ass work as always Patrick


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 19, 2009)

yeah, the main reason he switched to sipo is the stability of the wood. it´s really hard-ass wood that doesn´t take shit from anyone


----------



## courtney2018 (Nov 19, 2009)

8stringlover said:


> There is a clear difference in figurine from what I see....




Well, as I said before, "almost identical". Obviously the grain structures are different, but the natural color isn't. In that regard they both look alike.


----------



## hairychris (Nov 19, 2009)

Looking nice!


----------



## Swarth (Nov 19, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> yeah, the main reason he switched to sipo is the stability of the wood. it´s really hard-ass wood that doesn´t take shit from anyone



^ bingo. here's the link to huf saying it for those of you that need proof. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1720343-post569.html

Bridge is installed, and he did an awesome shielding job


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 20, 2009)

Swarth said:


> Bridge is installed, and he did an awesome shielding job



Strings will be mounted tomorrow hopefully 



AeonSolus said:


> ^ as far as i know the reasons he has for using Sipo is that it soaks in his distress finish more than sapelle, making it look more organic and well..Raw and industrial?  also that sipo is a bit lighter IIRC? rather than just being the price fact..? Please correct me if i'm wrong.




na man its much more simple then that, I only use mahogany, its all the same anyway and it makes my instrument sound muddy and warm


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 20, 2009)

hahah!

"MAKE ME ONE WITH A SET NECK! EVERYONE KNOWS IT GIVES MORE SUSTAIN!?"

i don´t know why that popped into my head when i read that, but there ya go!


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 21, 2009)

strings are on, enjoy 

Still some polishing work to do on the nut and string retainer...

In less then 2 weeks guitar is at your front door! 






mirror shine fret work and low action 













Now the wiring work can begin


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 21, 2009)

i always loved the knobs you use 

this thing looks gorgeous! thin body FTW!


----------



## Swarth (Nov 21, 2009)

fuck I love that guitar, and I haven't even touched it yet 

Awesome work Patrick!


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks guys, I just wired it up and made the cover...

I'm exited to wire the pickups now


----------



## Baco (Nov 22, 2009)

Swarth said:


> fuck I love that guitar, and I haven't even touched it yet



Haha, just wait until you have the chance to try 'er out. Better hide your wallet then


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 22, 2009)

I cant help it but anytime I build an instrument I have to integrate ''a little something'' into the build which makes it that more unique, that's just the way I see things  

Since your aspire to become a guitar maker, I decided to push a little bit the boundaries on the nut details  by shaping it this way, pretty difficult job but the result is awesome...

Its still rough, I'm going to be polishing everything out next week on the the buffing wheel... 

Enjoy


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 22, 2009)

Actually, that nut looks fantastic like that. I just don't feel comfortable talking about Patrick's stylish nuts, however...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 22, 2009)

fuck, man! took me by surprise with that one! it´s AWESOME!

i can imagine it´ll look totally sweet when it´s buffed too!


----------



## Swarth (Nov 22, 2009)

That looks wicked!


----------



## Rogueleader (Nov 22, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I cant help it but anytime I build an instrument I have to integrate ''a little something'' into the build which makes it that more unique, that's just the way I see things
> 
> Since your aspire to become a guitar maker, I decided to push a little bit the boundaries on the nut details  by shaping it this way, pretty difficult job but the result is awesome...
> 
> ...



What guage are you using for those 5 extra strings?


----------



## leandroab (Nov 22, 2009)

Rogueleader said:


> What guage are you using for those 5 extra strings?


That's what I thought in the first place..

But anyways, Patrick's nut looks awesome...
hahahah double meaning ftw!


----------



## Rogueleader (Nov 22, 2009)

leandroab said:


> That's what I thought in the first place..
> 
> But anyways, Patrick's nut looks awesome...
> hahahah double meaning ftw!



What material is being used for this nut, Patrick? I'm going to replace one on my SLSMG and I've been told bone is the best, what is your professional opinion on the matter.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 22, 2009)

really interesting idea with that nut


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 22, 2009)

Rogueleader said:


> What guage are you using for those 5 extra strings?



 .500, .490, .470, .469.5558966 

.469.5558966 has more bass response then the .469.5558962 





Rogueleader said:


> What material is being used for this nut, Patrick? I'm going to replace one on my SLSMG and I've been told bone is the best, what is your professional opinion on the matter.



bone is the best? WTF 

On electric guitars you need a material which is self lubricated so that the strings dont get trapped in the grooves... bone is the worst material on the market if you enjoy tuning problems 

Thats my own exclusive material, I call is Blackdroidslip...


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 22, 2009)

Its not new, scallopped nuts have always been there...

I was inspired in some ways by my all time favourite guitar maker work, Ervin Somogyi...

Just made it different...


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Nov 22, 2009)

damn, I`ve never see that kind of nut.


----------



## Swarth (Nov 22, 2009)

I love the look of it, I've only seen scalloped nuts (easy guys) on classical guitars. Very unique 

Is this a first for your guitars Huf?


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 22, 2009)

Swarth said:


> Is this a first for your guitars Huf?



not really, made a couple hundereds of them


----------



## Swarth (Nov 22, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> not really, made a couple hundereds of them


 oh well, I was going to add more to bragging rights.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 22, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Its not new, scallopped nuts have always been there...
> 
> I was inspired in some ways by my all time favourite guitar maker work, Ervin Somogyi...
> 
> Just made it different...



 Wow I have never seen anything like that before! Very cool looking indeed!


----------



## Swarth (Nov 25, 2009)

Another update guys.

Huf's got the pickups and tomorrow hopefully the guitar will be all done 

here you go:


----------



## AeonSolus (Nov 25, 2009)

those pickups look like they will make the guitar sound more warm and muddy


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Nov 26, 2009)

I've only seen scalloped nuts done on accoustics and some archtop guitars like Benedettos and Palens and such...more non-vibrato style playing guitars. Looks cool.


----------



## Swarth (Nov 26, 2009)

Best Thanksgiving ever! not long now till I get her


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Nov 26, 2009)

I can't wait until I can afford one of these beasts


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh, man... she turned out absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Swarth (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks guys. Really pleased how out it turned out.

final Pics are on page 9 for those who don't know what i am talking about.


----------



## 8stringlover (Nov 26, 2009)

Swarth said:


> Best Thanksgiving ever! not long now till I get her



wow nice, I just love patrick's style!  love the last frets access also!


----------



## Swarth (Nov 27, 2009)

hey dudes I got some vids in today. The guitar sounds heavy as fuck and can clean up very nicely as well


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 27, 2009)

i love it!

lately i've been wondering how it would look with a bevel on the upper cutaway too, for a visual match...

so much win!

and the nut ended up looking really cool too, i love that!


----------



## shadowlife (Nov 27, 2009)

Pure win.


----------



## Pauly (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice playing Patrick, particularly on the clean vid. Another happy customer awaits...


----------



## Janiator (Nov 28, 2009)

What are the extra slots in the nut for?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Nov 28, 2009)

wow, the clean sound is really nice, first time I hear it (I always only watch the distortion vid hahah) congrats! A big piece of art.


----------



## Swarth (Nov 28, 2009)

I present some high resolution artsy pics


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 28, 2009)

the toblerone nut is so cool


----------



## 8stringlover (Nov 28, 2009)

Swarth said:


>



That's the place where we go and smoke cigars 

And I did see your guitar today


----------



## Swarth (Nov 28, 2009)

8stringlover said:


> That's the place where we go and smoke cigars
> 
> And I did see your guitar today




ah damn you lucky bastard


----------



## Vstro (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks amazing! I need to pay off my bills and get one of these..


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 30, 2009)

Guitar has been sent this morning with urgent delivery mail 

So expect your guitar to be at your front door in 48 hours if everything goes ok with the customs...


----------



## jymellis (Nov 30, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Guitar has been sent this morning with urgent delivery mail
> 
> So expect your guitar to be at your front door in 48 hours if everything goes ok with the customs...


 

sorry to slightly derail the thread but i have a question for patrick and i can im him anymore did you get the jerky i sent ya yet?


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 30, 2009)

jymellis said:


> sorry to slightly derail the thread but i have a question for patrick and i can im him anymore did you get the jerky i sent ya yet?



sorry dude, I'm getting like 6 building tips pm's everyday and its starting to get on me slightly so I decided to cut off PM's...

I also received official e-mails from members in this forum who made me believe that they wanted to purshase a guitar, asking me tons of building questions... Then after several weeks of me being kind and giving replies to the questions, they told me that they came up to me to get info because they wanted to get started building a guitar... If I am aware of a member in here who plays this game with me, beware I will neg rep the shit out of him...pure lame 

I did not receive the jerky yet 

You can also contact me via my website [email protected]


----------



## jymellis (Nov 30, 2009)

i sent it out on the 13th so it should be soon i would think  and im sorry poeople hassled you into not receiving anymore pms. i remember reading the thread


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 30, 2009)

jymellis said:


> i sent it out on the 13th so it should be soon i would think  and im sorry poeople hassled you into not receiving anymore pms. i remember reading the thread



did you send it priority or economy mail?

Because if you send it economy mail it will go on a boat and will take at least 4-5 weeks to arrive....

And yeah because of this pm's problems, I will no longer reply to any single building questions what so ever. ..

Guess when you try and help and when you are available people enjoy abusing... 

And of course I will not post building threads anymore because I would have to post them in the dealers section anyway lol...

Would be cool if the admin would set up some kind of forum section for guys to post building threads, maybe something to consider, some forums already have this option for brands to post building threads without it being perceived as self promotion all the time


----------



## jymellis (Nov 30, 2009)

umm. economy. sorry  i didnt know it wqould take that long. this was my second time shipping something international


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 30, 2009)

jymellis said:


> umm. economy. sorry  i didnt know it wqould take that long. this was my second time shipping something international



When americans talk it always sounds like you live in another planet 

Rule number 1:

When sending something to an other country send it priority, especially if oversea... 

Probably only 2-3 extra dollars coast for such a little packet....

Rule number 2:

If you find a hot chick, send her inside the packet


----------



## Swarth (Nov 30, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Guitar has been sent this morning with urgent delivery mail
> 
> So expect your guitar to be at your front door in 48 hours if everything goes ok with the customs...



  awesome!


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 30, 2009)

Swarth said:


> awesome!



The allen key to adjust the bridge is just behind the headstock just in case...

And be carefull unpacking, the packet is built up like a tank, nothing can destroy it, just like knight rider


----------



## Swarth (Nov 30, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> The allen key to adjust the bridge is just behind the headstock just in case...
> 
> And be carefull unpacking, the packet is built up like a tank, nothing can destroy it, just like knight rider



Alrighty thanks for the heads up. I can't wait play and review it.

Going down to my nearest city tomorrow and picking up a couple things for ya. Hopefully i'll get it to you within next week


----------

